# Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen​*
*Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen gehört nicht nur bei angelpolitischen Themen zu den wenigen rührigen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, auch im Bereich der Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer ist man mit vorne dabei. Die Hannoversche Allgemeine berichtet vom einbringen von Totholz in Baggerseen im Rahmen des BAGGERSEE-Projektes*

Hannoversche Allgemeine
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...Hannover-versenkt-am-Kolshorner-Teich-Totholz

Auch BILD berichtet:
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/libelle/die-tollen-hechte-vom-baggersee-54401958.bild.html

Dr. Thomas Klefoth  leitet beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen die Aktion mit dem Totholz im Rahmen des Baggerseeprojektes.

In der HAZ wird Dr. Klefoth zitiert, dass das Projekt wohl das größte Totholzprojekt der Welt sei:


> _Landesweit beteiligen sich 20 Anglervereine von Ostfriesland bis Helmstedt an der Naturschutzaktion, die nach Angaben von Thomas Klefoth das weltweit größte Totholzprojekt ist. _


Dazu Dr. Thomas Klefoth zu unserer Redaktion:
_"Das "weltweit größte Totholzprojekt" bezieht sich auf Baggerseen._


AVN-Vize Heinz Pyka wird damit zitiert, dass man heute in der Bewirtschaftung schon anders denkt, als es früher der Fall war:


> _„Früher haben Angler, einen umgestürzten Baum, der ins Wasser gefallen war, sofort herausgeholt“, erinnert sich Heinz Pyka, „heute lassen sie ihn liegen, denn man weiß jetzt: Unter totem Holz entsteht neues Leben.“ Der Vorsitzende des Fischereivereins Hannover hat am Sonnabend  am Kolshorner Teich bei Lehrte (Region Hannover) zusammen mit vielen ehrenamtlichen Helfern insgesamt 74 Bündel mit Totholz in der Uferregion versenkt._



Das BAGGERSEE-Projekt geht aber deutlich weiter, als das nur Totholz eingebracht werden würde. 

Neben einbringen von Totholz werden zusätzlich auch in einigen Seen Bagger eingesetzt, um Flachwasserzonen zu schaffen.

Darüber hinaus werden Vergleiche angestellt, wie sich die Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern entwickelt, die anglerisch genutzt und bewirtschaftet werden und solchen, die sich überlassen bleiben ohne anglerische Bewirtschaftung.

Mehr Infos zum BAGGERSEE-Projekt:
http://www.av-nds.de/projekte/baggerseeprojekt.html


----------------------------------------------​Kommentar


Auch wenn zuerst darauf ausführlich hingewiesen wird, dass es hier vorrangig darum geht, Naturschutz und Biodiversität zu fördern (wohl der Drittmitteleintreibung durch das federführende Institut geschuldet), fällt auch der Aspekt Angler und Angeln nicht ganz unter den Tisch. 

Vor allem in der HAZ, die mehrfach auf Angler und Angeln hinweist.

Unserer Redaktion gegenüber sagte Dr. Klefoth vom AVN auch ganz klar:
_Das BAGGERSEE-Projekt  ist ein Projekt von und für Angler. Es sollen parallele Nutzen für Mensch und Natur entstehen. Der positive Nutzungsaspekt liegt auf der Hand, auch wenn die rundum positiven Zeitungsartikel dies nicht in den Vordergrund gestellt haben._

Das zeigt auch das Zitat von der Seite des AVN:


> _Die Aktionen sollen nicht nur Fischen, Vögeln, Amphibien, Libellen, wirbellosen Wasserlebewesen und Pflanzen zugutekommen. Auch der Mensch profitiert von der Steigerung des ästhetischen und fischereilichen Werts seiner Erholungsgebiete am Wasser._



Wieder einmal zeigt der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, dass man gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und Angeln am besten machen kann, wenn vorher vernünftige Arbeit für Angler und Angeln steht, und dann in regionalen wie überregionalen Medien auch berichtet wird.

Da haben andere Verbände (Bund oder Land) viel Nachholbedarf.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## raubangler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Und je schöner der Baggersee, umso schneller kommt das Angelverbot...

Wie bei unserem Baggersee.
Eine Seite ist nun Vogelschutzgebiet.

Privatbesitz oder nicht - spielt alles keine Rolle.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Bei uns am Baggersee gibt es fleißige Helfer die stets bemüht sind neues Totholz ranzuschaffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



> raubangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und je schöner der Baggersee, umso schneller kommt das Angelverbot...
> ...


Daher wäre z. B. das wichtig, dass hier entsprechendes rauskommt, um zu zeigen, wie wertvoll anglerische Bewirtschaftung ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben einbringen von Totholz werden zusätzlich auch in einigen Seen Bagger eingesetzt, um Flachwasserzonen zu schaffen.
> 
> Darüber hinaus werden Vergleiche angestellt, wie sich die Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern entwickelt, die anglerisch genutzt und bewirtschaftet werden und solchen, die sich überlassen bleiben ohne anglerische Bewirtschaftung.



Was man hört bis dato, stimmt da positiv bis jetzt...

Angelpolitisch umgesetzt werden muss es dann am Ende dennoch..

Auch da traue ich dem AVN mehr (zu)....:
LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten

 ...als dem anderen Niedersachsenverband, Weser-Ems:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


Da passiert auf jeden Fall mal was, was dann evtl. auch angelpolitisch GEGEN immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen eingesetzt werden kann.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei uns am Baggersee gibt es fleißige Helfer die stets bemüht sind neues Totholz ranzuschaffen


Koschdeloos, aber net umsonschd!!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und je schöner der Baggersee, umso schneller kommt das Angelverbot...
> 
> Wie bei unserem Baggersee.
> Eine Seite ist nun Vogelschutzgebiet.
> ...



Genau so wird es laufen!
Sobald sich durch diese strukturverbessernden Maßnahmen entsprechende Arten ansiedeln, kommt die Naturschutzkeule!
Die Leute von NABU und Co. können sich in der Zwischenzeit zurücklehnen und die blöden Angler mal machen lassen.
Sie werden dann beizeiten die nötigen Gutachten beibringen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



> Genau so wird es laufen!
> Sobald sich durch diese strukturverbessernden Maßnahmen entsprechende Arten ansiedeln, kommt die Naturschutzkeule!


s.o.:
Bei Weser-Ems in NDS würd ich das sofort unterschreiben...

Beim AVN hab ich (noch) Hoffnung für Angler und Angeln.


----------



## oberfranke (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

@ Franz_16
 Neubertsee?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Das kann der DAFV auch. Der ist seit Jahren ein Totholzprojekt!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @ Franz_16
> Neubertsee?



Nein, eine der zahlreichen Kiesgruben rund um Grafenwöhr. 
Alleine an dieser Grube gibt es bestimmt 10 Biber die ordentlich am "Nagen" sind und schon für sehr viel Totholz-Eintrag gesorgt haben.


----------



## raubangler (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Angelpolitisch umgesetzt werden muss es dann am Ende dennoch..
> ....



Wir fliegen aber bei Baggerseen 'angelpolitisch' eine Ebene tiefer.

Bei uns war es die Kreisverwaltung, die dem Verein 'empfohlen' hatte, doch mit einer bestimmten lokalen Naturschutzgruppe zusammenzuarbeiten. 

Und siehe da, die Renaturierung von Gewässerteilen war nicht nur viel Arbeit, sondern auch ein schwerer Fehler gewesen. Am Ende interessiert es nämlich niemanden mehr, wie so ein Naturparadies überhaupt entstanden ist.

Meine Lehren daraus:
- Lieber Waschbeton bis an das Wasser
- Keinen zusammenhängenden Schilfgürtel und keine Brutplätze für Piepmätze zulassen


----------



## UMueller (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sobald sich durch diese strukturverbessernden Maßnahmen entsprechende Arten ansiedeln, kommt die Naturschutzkeule!
> Die Leute von NABU und Co. können sich in der Zwischenzeit zurücklehnen und die blöden Angler mal machen lassen.
> Sie werden dann beizeiten die nötigen Gutachten beibringen.
> 
> Jürgen


So einfach darf das eben nicht mehr laufen. Die entsprechenden Arten sind ja durch die Maßnahmen der Angler wieder da (Beipiel Meerforellenprojekte) Und an vielen Gewässern trotz Anglern nicht verdrängt worden (Beispiel Teichfledermaus). Ich bin da zuversichtlich bei dem was der AVN da leistet. Gute Argumente und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



UMueller schrieb:


> So einfach darf das eben nicht mehr laufen. Die entsprechenden Arten sind ja durch die Maßnahmen der Angler wieder da (Beipiel Meerforellenprojekte) Und an vielen Gewässern trotz Anglern nicht verdrängt worden (Beispiel Teichfledermaus). Ich bin da zuversichtlich bei dem was der AVN da leistet. Gute Argumente und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit natürlich vorausgesetzt.


Mein Reden, siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da traue ich dem AVN mehr (zu)....:
> LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten
> 
> ...als dem anderen Niedersachsenverband, Weser-Ems:
> ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das kann der DAFV auch. Der ist seit Jahren ein Totholzprojekt!


Der DAFV? auf deren Seite findet man unter Projekte aber nix,...oder hab ich nur nicht richtig gesucht;+
Ganz nebenbei, tolles Projekt vom AVN.

Edit sagt: ich Vollhorst. Manchmal hilft genaues lesen,..


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das kann der DAFV auch. Der* ist *seit Jahren ein Totholzprojekt!



Der Satz gefällt mir


----------



## Harrie (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Hierbei darf aber R.Arlinghaus und sein Team nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Ja, das ist ne Gratwanderung! Denn dann den Menschen ruckzuck auszusperren, scheint ja mittlerweile ein nicht mehr hinterfragter Reflex zu sein! 
Und nur, weil das von Anglern geschaffen wird/wurde heisst es ja nicht, dass man zur Belohnung weiter angeln darf!
Die zielführende Grundargumentation ist hingegen, dass das so ist, weil wir dort angeln!
Und dabei bitte schon nicht selbst einschränken, etwa mit einer Formulierung:"....obwohl wir dort angeln!"

Der AVN ist derzeit stark positioniert und hat sehr fähiges und qualifiziertes Personal! Die Gratwanderung mit einem solchen Projekt ist daher unbedingt nötig und muss sogar gewagt werden, denn nur so kann überhaupt eine Grenze bzw Grenzverschiebung zu unseren Gunsten erfolgen! Den auch damit werden einerseits Fakten geschaffen und andererseits schult und lernt man aus solchen "Verfahren"! Die hergestellten Kontakte und Vernetzung dürfte auch nicht unbeachtlich sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Gut zusammen gefasst!


----------



## raubangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...
> Die zielführende Grundargumentation ist hingegen, dass das so ist, weil wir dort angeln!
> ...



Unter Schutz gestellt wird etwas, das schützenswert ist.
Wie das überhaupt entstehen konnte, ist nach deutschem Recht unerheblich und somit ist hier überhaupt nichts zielführend.

Beispiel HH:
Hecken dürfen in HH nicht entfernt oder beschädigt werden.
Jeder darf eine Hecke pflanzen, aber dann leider nicht mehr entfernen.
Mit der Pflanzung der Hecke bewilligt man damit quasi die Enteignung.

Analog ist das mit der Ufer-Renaturierung.

Das hat auch nichts mit NABU&Co. zu tun.
Die beschleunigen das nur, machen aber keine Gesetze.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Spätestens nach Ablauf der Pacht kann einem so etwas um die Ohren fliegen.
Dann kommen die ersten Zugeständnisse um eine Verlängerung zu erhalten.
Dann bei der nächsten Pachtverlängerung treten NABU & Co einem direkt auf die Füsse und wollen selber Pachten.

Muss man mit Leben...gute Gewässer wecken Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## GandRalf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Bei den beiden Seen unseres Vereines handelt es sich um Eigentum.
Da sind wir also -erstmal- auf der sicheren Seite.

Werde mir die Aktion aber auch sehr genau zu Gemüte führen. Nicht, dass ich später dann immer ein Ködergrab an meinen Angelstellen habe.|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Ich wäre da gerne so optimistisch wie manche hier (Deep Down z.B.), muss aber realistischer Weise dem Kollegen Raubangler hier Recht geben!
Der Besitzstand ist in der Naturschutzfrage vollkommen unerheblich, ebenso wie es zum Zustand des schützenswerten Biotops gekommen ist.
Die Behörden schreiben einem auch vor welchen Baum man auf seinem Privatgrund fällen darf, oder etwa nicht.
Oder wie bei mir am Gewässer beispielsweise, ob ich dort Schilf wegschneiden darf, um meinen Angelplatz frei zu halten.
Darf ich natürlich nicht, deshalb wird dies gerne jetzt im Winterhalbjahr erledigt, oder bei Nacht und Nebel, wo sowieso keiner draußen ist.
Ein Kollege durfte vor zwei Jahren für etwa 20qm Schilf, 800€ überweisen!
Übrigens ist der gesamte See von einem dichten Schilfgürtel umgeben, also Schilf ist nicht gerade Mangelware dort!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wäre da gerne so optimistisch wie manche hier (Deep Down z.B.), muss aber realistischer Weise dem Kollegen Raubangler hier Recht geben!
> Der Besitzstand ist in der Naturschutzfrage vollkommen unerheblich, ebenso wie es zum Zustand des schützenswerten Biotops gekommen ist.
> Die Behörden schreiben einem auch vor welchen Baum man auf seinem Privatgrund fällen darf, oder etwa nicht.
> Oder wie bei mir am Gewässer beispielsweise, ob ich dort Schilf wegschneiden darf, um meinen Angelplatz frei zu halten.
> ...



Und das wird Schilf auch nicht wenn man es schneidet, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall-wissen die im Amt aber nicht, die wissen nur Schneiden verboten fertig...


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Sehr interessanter erster Zwischenbericht:
https://fundstift.de/projekt-baggerseenforschung-fortschrittsbericht-1/

Hier das entscheidende Zitat:

_“In ersten von mir durchgeführten Untersuchungen  zeigt sich bereits, dass an den von Angelvereinen bewirtschafteten  Baggerseen im Durchschnitt genauso viele seltene oder gar bedrohte Arten  vorkommen wie in den unbewirtschafteten Baggerseen. Das trifft sowohl  bei den Pflanzen als auch bei den Vögeln, Amphibien, Fischen und  Libellen zu.”_


----------



## GandRalf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Habe mich noch einmal schlau gelesen. 

Wir bekommen wohl kein Totholz.

Das Projekt beinhaltet verschiedene Vergleichsgewässer.
4x mit extra Holzeintrag; 4x mit zusätzlichen Flachwasserzonen in bestimmten Verhältnis zur Größe und so weiter.
Dann werden die Ergebnisse vorher und später einmal gesamt verglichen.

Muss mir also wohl keinen Kopf um zusätzliche Ködergräber machen.#6


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Die Naturschutzverbände haben ja viel mehr Geld als die Anglerverbände.
Was tun die Sinnvolles, auch für Gewässer?


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Muss mir also wohl keinen Kopf um zusätzliche Ködergräber machen.#6



Dann aber auch nicht über Nichtfänge wundern!

Generell mal etwas dazu: Viele Angler wünschen sich möglichst immer einen Fang, also vollständige Erreichbarkeit des Fisches  und dies natürlich ohne Verlust, also von Hindernis freie Gewässer! So etwas funktioniert bei strukturschwachen Gewässern dann nur über ständigen Nachbesatz. Das führt dazu, dass z.B. jeder umgestürzte Baum sofort -aber spätestens- beim nächsten Arbeitsdienst entfernt wird! Wenn die Satzfische dann nach ein paar Wochen raus sind, wird mangels schlechter Fangergebnisse rumgenöhlt, weil kein Fisch mehr drin ist! Ja, dass ist dann tatsächlich auch so!

Schafft man aber "Strukturen" finden die Fische einen Unterstand, Laichmöglichkeiten, einen Schutz vor Fressfeinden und mehr Nahrung! 

Gerade dem schwarzen Tod macht man es damit deutlich schwerer, da dieser in dichtes Geäst nicht gerne rein schwimmt und die Fische darin gute Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben.

Ich habe schon oft gesehen, dass, nach dem das Kraut im herbst weg war, sich im Winter anscheinend die ganze Teichbesatzung in der einzig im Wasser stehenden/hängenden Weide zum Schutz vor dem Kormoran reindrängelte!

Ein Angelverein hat hier in der Gegend einfach mal in einer Bucht alle Weiden beim Winterschnitt ins Wasser fallen lassen!
Es war schier unglaublich, was sich da im Frühjahr und Sommer für Fisch und Brut einstellte!

Verteilt man so etwas über das gesamte Gewässer kann so etwas auf den Fischbestand nur positiv sein!

@Taxidermist
Wer die Aktivitäten des AVN verfolgt und deren äußerst fundierte Einlassungen liest, bei dem stellt sich tatsächlich wieder Vertrauen in den/unseren Verband ein. Deshalb mein Optimismus!


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



> Es war schier unglaublich, was sich da im Frühjahr und Sommer für Fisch und Brut einstellte!



@DeepDown 

Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. 

Am Bodensee hat man schon vor gaaanz langer Zeit sogenannte "Fischreiser" eingesetzt.
Sieht dann unter Wasser ungefähr so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9bfId3j5iI 

Hier noch eine kurze Info dazu als PDF
http://www.bodensee-ufer.de/TdM-Dez04-Fischreiser.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Taxidermist
> Wer die Aktivitäten des AVN verfolgt und deren äußerst fundierte Einlassungen liest, bei dem stellt sich tatsächlich wieder Vertrauen in den/unseren Verband ein. Deshalb mein Optimismus!


Bei mir Hoffnung  - Optimismus wäre noch verfrüht..

Mich stört etwas das beteiligte Institut, das ja eher für mehr Management (= Regulierung und Einschränkung der Angler/des Angelns) steht als für weniger.
Schon wenn ich in den Überschriften lesen muss (https://fundstift.de/projekt-baggerseenforschung-fortschrittsbericht-1/, FUND-Projekt Baggersee von Diplom-Biologe Morgenstern) :

AUCH anglerisch GEHEGTE Baggerseen haben eine hohe Artenvielfalt.

Wieso steht da nicht:
GERADE anglerisch GENUTZTE Baggerseen haben eine hohe Artenvielfalt?

oder nur 
Anglerisch genutzte Gewässer haben eine hohe Artenvielfalt?

So wird schon durch eine solche Wortwahl das Angeln diskreditiert und UNTER andere  Arten der "Hege" gestellt.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Niedersachsen da weiter auf ihrem klar anglerfreundlichen Weg bleiben und auch anglerfreundlicher kommunizieren.


----------



## GandRalf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann aber auch nicht über Nichtfänge wundern!



Nö! So meinte ich das auch nicht. Wäre nur doof gewesen, wenn ich an einer Stelle die ich, als unbedenklich, gut kenne plötzlich meine Köder versenke und nicht weiß wie mir geschieht.
Die anderen Hindernisbereiche kennt man in der Regel nach einigen Jahren.


----------



## uwe2855 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Solche Projekte, Totholzeintrag in Gewässern, ist ja nichts Neues. Aber wie die Erfahrungen gezeigt haben ist das kein geeignetes Mittel um dem Fraßdruck der Kormorane entgegenzuwirken.
Natürlich sammeln sich Fische in diesen Bündeln, nur die Kormorane wissen das auch und sie lernen schnell.
Siehe hier in Kurzfassung was 244 Holzbündel mit einem Gesamtgewicht von etwa 50t  gebracht haben:
https://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsruhe/Die-Jagd-geht-weiter;art6066,63333?show=ths2007118-17E
oder hier in detaillierter Form:
http://www.marcosander.de/pdf/rpk33_totholz_kurzbericht.pdf

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Spannende Info!! DANKE!!


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Das nenn ich mal ne Auszeichnung:
http://www.ifishman.de/news/artikel...jekt-der-un-dekade-fuer-biologische-vielfalt/


----------

